# Suggestions for Simple Mods



## teboecubes (Sep 24, 2017)

I just got *two *Guanlongs for the sole purpose of modding. I could either make two seperate mods, or one mod with both (e.g, siamese cube). Keep in mind that I:


*Don't Have *
A Belt Sander 
A Bandsaw 
Sticker Material 
Spare Stickers 
Apoxie 
A Hand Saw 

*Have*
Sandpaper
Superglue
The 2 cubes
Masking Tape and Sharpies to make stickers from this tutorial: 





I have already made: Edges only cube, Siamese Cube


It might sound hard to make a puzzle with no materials but the ones I already mentioned, but I already have a couple ideas. The one that stands out most is the fused cube, but just in case there _is_ something better, leave some suggestions.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Sep 24, 2017)

Sticker mods and bandage mods can both be made with the materials you have. Also do you have baking soda? If so you can use the super glue and baking soda trick. Good luck!


----------



## trucdev88 (Oct 4, 2017)

This is how I made my siamese Rubik's cubes i don't think I am the only one to it this way. But I haven't looked up any plans so I can say this is my take I the Siamese cubes. I have used :
2x V-cube 3
Hot glue(optional)
Superglue
Sandpaper( various grits )
Dremel tool
Step 1: Preparing the Cubes
To be able to work easier we must prevent the cubes from turning. So I taped them in their solved state. After you taped the puzzles then remove the stickers from the pieces that you are going to cut.
Step 2: Cutting the Corners
Using the dremel sanding bit slowly shaved off some of the material from the corners. Goal is creating a straight and even surface for glue to stick.
Step 3: Glueing the Corner Pieces to the Edge Piece to Add Stability (OPTIONAL)
After the cutting process you can apply glue between the cut pieces this part is optional but I think it makes the puzzle more stable
Step 4: Final Assembly
For the final assembly first fill the pieces with your filler of choice( I used hot glue ) and sand it flush. (This step only applies to puzzles that have hollow pieces. )
After the filling process you are ready to smear some superglue and press the puzzles together. 
You can put the sticker on top and bottom to finish the project.
I hope this contribution is helpful.


----------



## Tabe (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## applezfall (Oct 7, 2017)

make a bandaged cube or a fused cube


----------

